# Would this be okay?



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

I am going home to PA in a few weeks for Thanksgiving and its about a three hour car ride. I plan on taking my Hedgie and my two bunnies. The bunnies have a travel cage already and are all set to go as they travel quite well. I was wondering about hedgie travel though. I have a small pet carrier that i brought him home in. Its a small cage-like carrier that goes inside of a bigger soft sided carrier if we want. I thought he could go on the trip in this, but when we get there, i was considering getting a somewhat smaller travel cage. Currently we are using a large (biggest we could find) sterillite bin, and i thought getting one a bit smaller would be convenient. We could then also use that bin to store extras. Would this be appropriate for Quilloughby?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think there's less a problem with the method that he'll travel in and more a problem with where you want to take him. Hedgehogs are illegal in PA, and I have heard that PA officials are crazy about it. All I've read about hedgehog restrictions in PA suggests that it's dangerous to even consider driving through the state with a hedgehog in tow, much less staying in the state for a couple of weeks. I don't think you should risk taking him with you, there's always the chance they may take him away from you for having him in the state. Is it possible for you to get someone to take care of him in the state you're in? Perhaps a friend or breeder near you could hedgie-sit for those couple of weeks.


----------



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

Sadly that isnt much of an option. I am a student in Buffalo, and all of my friends are leaving for the break because they are students as well. I know that hey are illegal in PA, but I don't have much choice in the matter as far as taking him for the few days that I am there.


----------



## VB_Spike (Aug 30, 2009)

If I were closer, I'd help out but sadly, west coast bc. Longer of a drive to get your hedgie than you taking him/her


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

What would happen if you get caught and he gets confiscated? He could get euthanized... Are there no breeders anywhere you might be able to leave him with?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If you are caught, he WILL be euthanized. In PA there is no "ifs" or "maybes" involved.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I know you are running close on time, but what about responding to some pet sitters that advertise on Craig's list? Perhaps one of them could take your little one until you get back?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok one more thought, some vets also do boarding, if you know of an exotic vet in your area maybe they offer boarding services?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Something else you could do is list your travel course, and perhaps even plan a few different routes, and see if there are any members here on HHC who would be willing to take your hedgie in as you pass by.


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

VB_Spike said:


> If I were closer, I'd help out but sadly, west coast bc. Longer of a drive to get your hedgie than you taking him/her


I'm on the westcoast of B.C. too!!


----------



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

Most of the petsitters arent knowledgable about hedgies, so i'm not sure how comfortable i would feel leaving him with one of them. I called the local vet, and she didnt have any space, and i called a local breeder and she doesnt do hedgie sitting. There is really only one way to get home, and thats the 219 from buffalo to Dubois PA. There are a few back roads that cops rarely venture on, which i had planned to take. 

I really wish there way another way, but every way that I work it, there isnt any choice.


----------



## soyeah (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't know when your break starts, but have you checked the HWS rescue contacts? They might have space.
It appears on a map that Clarence Center, NY is not too dreadfully far from Buffalo, NY and there is a rescue listed for that area.

NEW YORK: Julie Meyers-Roco, Clarence Center, NY. Telephone: 716-908-9510 E-Mail: [email protected]

She may have room or know a qualified sitter/foster. I would definately give it a try.

Hope it works out!


----------

